# blade Avanti VTH100



## curtis1993 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is my pride and joy. It is on ebay right now. need money for a new build. Figured it was time to let this gem go. I hope someone from here gets it so that it is appreciated.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

curtis1993 said:


> Here is my pride and joy. It is on ebay right now. need money for a new build. Figured it was time to let this gem go. I hope someone from here gets it so that it is appreciated.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Yea too bad Ampguts wont let you show off the insides. If you didnt know. Ampguts charges a fee now. So all them links are useless.
You can thank ANt the DIYMA owner for that.


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

hi curtis1993,
i send a mp on the ebay website.
very beautiful amp you resell. i wil be honor to buy it this rarety.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Whats the reserve on this one?


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think he's going to tell you that. Nothing personal. It's just the way some auctions are operated. The only way someone will tell you their reserve is if they opt to list a starting price.

But hey, he may tell you and I'll wear my foot in my mouth for a few minutes. It's happened before.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Might be best to ask if he would sell outside of ebay so everyone can save on fees. 
Contact him through ebay if he doesnt respond here. 
Nice amp. Would be a great collector item. Im sure it sounds awesome too


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree. It's an amazing amp and ebay fees are starting to be a killer!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I found one of these at a thrift shop locally for $349, its in mint shape.
Should I get it ?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Robb said:


> I found one of these at a thrift shop locally for $349, its in mint shape.
> Should I get it ?


For a chance to flip it for $677 profit (assuming you get the same price this guy got) I say it's a good idea.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yes.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Robb said:


> *I found one of these at a thrift shop locally for $349, its in mint shape.*
> Should I get it ?


You LUCKY BASTARD!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Robb said:


> I found one of these at a thrift shop locally for $349, its in mint shape.
> Should I get it ?


It's a pawn shop... offer $200.... go from there.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Picked up the amp today. Bargained hard for it, also swapped a few things as well.
Works perfect, few blemishes ontop, nothing big.
Will have pictures tonight or tomorrow.

I dont know how many are left, but only 25 were made.Retail was $3000 Back in 1993.
A few made in to China and Japan.

Mine has the fuse cover like this as seen on these pics. 
The ebay one has different fuses.

Blade Avanti VTH100


----------

